# 6 speed standard shift knob



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Figures! I kept trying to unscrew mine and couldn't haha


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

On my 2011 eco I tried unscrewing it one with no avail. Several months later I tried again and got it to break loose. But I had the knob replaced since then under warranty since it was wearing prematurely. They replaced the entire shifter assembly or at least the knob, boot and shaft and I havent tried since then. They might have changed it since 2011.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Hicksy321 (Jul 22, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> On my 2011 eco I tried unscrewing it one with no avail. Several months later I tried again and got it to break loose. But I had the knob replaced since then under warranty since it was wearing prematurely. They replaced the entire shifter assembly or at least the knob, boot and shaft and I havent tried since then. They might have changed it since 2011.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App



Thats what mine is a 2011 Eco so you actually were able to unscrew it? Because I want to but am worried about breaking something. I'm looking at putting a Sparco shifter on it.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Doesn't the collar for reverse slide into the shift knob? I would think that would make aftermarket knobs that would work almost 0. Personally I like the shift knob, it looks pretty slick to me.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

You can't change it yet


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Hicksy321 said:


> Thats what mine is a 2011 Eco so you actually were able to unscrew it? Because I want to but am worried about breaking something. I'm looking at putting a Sparco shifter on it.


Yes I actually broke it loose. I didn't unscrew it fully. But it was loose after I put enough pressure on it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> Doesn't the collar for reverse slide into the shift knob? I would think that would make aftermarket knobs that would work almost 0. Personally I like the shift knob, it looks pretty slick to me.


My ss/sc cobalt had reverse lockout and was able to go aftermarket. You just rid your reverse lockout.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Yeah with the 6 speed I don't know if I want to do that myself, end up at a light playing demo derby by accident


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

All you have to do is unscrew. I changed my shift knob las year with a Sparco one but the Sparco wore out in less than a year so I reverted back to stock. You have to purchase a reverse lockout compatible knob. I am just going with the Sonic RS knob I sourced. Just need the steering wheel to finish it up.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> All you have to do is unscrew. I changed my shift knob las year with a Sparco one but the Sparco wore out in less than a year so I reverted back to stock. You have to purchase a reverse lockout compatible knob. I am just going with the Sonic RS knob I sourced. Just need the steering wheel to finish it up.


I was already heading down that path but the Sonic RS knob is press fit not a screw on and I double checked with one at a local dealership and it was a press fit but the steering wheel shouldn't be a problem though.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Damnn...press fit...I guess thats why they sell the whole kit with the shaft I believe for $150. Its either that or the Regal GS knob (but the release on the Regal is in the front like an automatic knob).


----------

